# مطلوب موردين ( موزعين) لمنتجات bh plus ( شركة روافد الشرق الاوسط للتوريد)



## BH PLUS (27 مارس 2012)

*مطلوب موزعين لمنتجات bh plus ( شركة روافد الشرق الاوسط للتوريد)*

تعلن شركة روافد الشرق الاوسط للتزويد (الوكيل الحصري لمنتجات السوار الصحي BH PLUS في الشرق الاوسط) عن حاجتها لوكيل حصري او اكثر في منطقة الدمام, مع العلم ان ان المنتج حائز على العديد من الشهادات والجوائز العلمية ( Class A), على ان يكون لديه القدرة الكافية لادارة هذه الوكالة.
BH PLUS متوفرحاليا في الاردن والامارات وبعض مناطق السعودية والكويت والبحرين وهو سوار صحي يطلق ايونات سالبة لجسم الانسان تعمل على الحد بشكل كبير من الأعراض التالية: التوتر, صعوبة التنفس, العصبية الزائدة, الخمول, الصداع, الام الاكتاف والرقبة والمفاصل كما يساعد على تحسين الاستيعاب والتركيز اي انه مناسب لجميع الفئات العمرية.


----------

